# Stu's 120x45x45 tank sponsored by Tropica



## Stu Worrall (6 Feb 2015)

New tank time!  Ive been after a 120cm tank for a while and while I wanted a 50cm deep tank I couldnt quite find anyone out there making decent custom rimless optiwhites so when Dave Spencer kindly mentioned he was selling his I snapped it up.

After quite enjoying my last dragon stone tank in 2012 I was quite looking forward to using it again but it is very hard to work with as Ive taken about 2 weeks of constant changing to get me to planting!

For the tank Tropica kindly sent some of their new soil to test so Ill be giving that a go to compare it to ADA aquasoil.  First impressions are very good!


*Hardscape*: Dragon Stone, Manzanita Wood
*Co2*: Pressurised via diffuser into co2 reactor
*Lighting*: 2 x Kessil A360w Tuna Sun
*Filtration*: Eheim 2078 Cal Aqua Inlet, ADA P2 Lily x2, Do-Aqua 17mm inlet. Eheim 350t for flow and heating (none of that hydor heater crap!)
*Heating*: Eheim 350t
*Substrate*: Tropica Aqua Soil (Powder and normal), Tropica Plant Substrate, Carbon and polystyrene so the stone doesnt break the tank!
*Ferts*: Tropica Plant growth Premium and Normal
*Critters*: Red Cherry Shrimp, TBC


*Note*, the plants, soil and ferts in here have been kindly sponsored by *Tropica* so big thanks to them for this and supporting our hobby and UKAPS.  This also means there are a few test plants to go in there.


*Plants*
tbc

Blank tank
120x45x45cm Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Soil ready to go in
120x45x45cm Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Foam and poly to protect the glass
120x45x45cm Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tropica plant substrate (You dont technically need this with the new soil but I thought I'd try it with as I have on previous ada aquasoil scapes.)
120x45x45cm Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Cardboard to separate the soil and sand
120x45x45cm Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Aquasoil in
120x45x45cm Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

120x45x45cm Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

120x45x45cm Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

120x45x45cm Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

120x45x45cm Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

120x45x45cm Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

120x45x45cm Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

This will have a lot more detail later as a scree slope is going in.
120x45x45cm Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Main layout with more detail to follow

120x45x45cm Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

more to follow...


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Feb 2015)

Looking forward to seeing where this is going...


----------



## Dantrasy (7 Feb 2015)

Terrific! How much ohko do you have left? For my next scape I'm just going to use crushed rock instead of sand. My lfs gave me a bag of 'worthless' rock fragments/powder.

btw, what does it mean to be sponsored? Does Tropica give you everything for keeps? Is the tank in your home or at a shop? Who decides when to tear it down? Thanks.


----------



## Martin in Holland (7 Feb 2015)

Has a great Jurasic feel to it...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (7 Feb 2015)

Whoa! No wonder you spent so long time for layout. so much space and so much possibilities. Great tank size. It's hard to judge how many space left behind the rocks? Do you plan to plant there anything? I have a feeling that would be a great iwagumi-style layout without high stem plants at the back. But will see!


----------



## nduli (7 Feb 2015)

Stu as always a great hardscape start. Subscribed.


----------



## 1stgolf (7 Feb 2015)

I'm amazed what a great scape.


----------



## Ady34 (7 Feb 2015)

Looking great Stu, good to have another journal from you


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Feb 2015)

Dantrasy said:


> Terrific! How much ohko do you have left? For my next scape I'm just going to use crushed rock instead of sand. My lfs gave me a bag of 'worthless' rock fragments/powder.
> 
> btw, what does it mean to be sponsored? Does Tropica give you everything for keeps? Is the tank in your home or at a shop? Who decides when to tear it down? Thanks.


Thanks Dantrasy.  How much have I got left?  About two rocks!!!  I think Ive used about 80-90kg in there as I had to re-do some of the rock work to make it more secure underneath so a lot is buried.

Re the sponsorship Tropica set up a program a couple of years ago to have a freelance aquascaping team from around Europe.  There are many members and we work for them to set up tanks and photograph and video them for their website or displays.  A lot of us were very fortunate to have a couple of days training at the factory in Denmark a couple of years back along with a tour of their facility which is top knotch!

Theyve also kindly sponsored some of us to take part in this years Art of Planted Aquarium competition in Hanover next week. Myself, Dan, Antoni and Eduard will be going across this Thursday to take part and a thread will be posted about it soon. 



Martin in China said:


> Has a great Jurasic feel to it...


yup, much like my 2012 tank 


Alexander Belchenko said:


> Whoa! No wonder you spent so long time for layout. so much space and so much possibilities. Great tank size. It's hard to judge how many space left behind the rocks? Do you plan to plant there anything? I have a feeling that would be a great iwagumi-style layout without high stem plants at the back. But will see!


Thanks Alexander.  Im in two minds about the stems as I also have triend ferns to go into the gaps but cut very short.  Ill try the stems at the back and if they dont work I can always take them out.  Theres about 3 inches gap at the back.



Ady34 said:


> Looking great Stu, good to have another journal from you





1stgolf said:


> I'm amazed what a great scape.





Troi said:


> Looking forward to seeing where this is going...


Cheers All.  Its good to be back Ady 

This is likely to be the final hardscape.  Any constructive criticism is welcome as it always nice to see it form someone elses perspective.  The front will be hairgrass and HC with bigger plants as you get into the tank. lots of mosses and stems in the background which will hide some of the vertical bits of wood.

120x45x45cm aquascape - final hardscape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jarcher1390 (7 Feb 2015)

Hi Stu

Loving the scape so far. I see that you are using 2 x Kessil A360w Tuna Sun i see these lights are becoming more popular have you used them before? How do you find them? Im sure if i keep watching this journal ill find out.

Jonny


----------



## ADA (7 Feb 2015)

Looking good, I do like the prehistoric feel, plant choice will be fun to create a focal point as there's two right now so hopefully that will even things out .


----------



## kirk (7 Feb 2015)

I think it's great, yes dragon stone is a pig as I've found out recently using it for the first time, beautiful stone though.it reminds me of some outaspace sifi background. Are you fully decided on the two paths mate?


----------



## tim (7 Feb 2015)

The rock work is superb stu, the paths look a little too symmetrical at the moment, no doubt that will change when you work your planting magic on it mate, hoping for regular updates on this one


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Feb 2015)

Stunning work Stu, looking forward to another great scape


----------



## Andy D (7 Feb 2015)

It's a Stu Worrall tank so stunning is a given! 

It's nice to see you on here. We seems to be lacking a lot of older regulars on here lately. (Not sure why?)

Subscribed!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Feb 2015)

Nice set up. I too like the dragon rocks one of my favourite. Good job and looking forward to the rest.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Feb 2015)

Fantastic mate.... Another belter from the master! Great detail and scale too - a winner for sure


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Feb 2015)

Thanks all and sorry for my lack of reply. After my last post I managed to get a real nasty sick bug that's torn its way through our house this week leaving a trail of destruction!  The tank will be planted when u get back from Hanover


----------



## Ady34 (12 Feb 2015)

get well soon Stu


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Feb 2015)

...I hope you do too.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (12 Feb 2015)

Stu, as i said before on Facebook, it's a masterpiece.
Only thing i can add is about those pieces of wood at the right side, coming down to the pathway. Maybe you should change the thin part to the rocks and the large part to the pathway/substrate to achieve a better perspective (near/far).

Pedro.


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Mar 2015)

started planting last night

120cm Aquascape #tropica #TropicaUKAquascapers #aquascaping by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## kirk (2 Mar 2015)

Looking great stu.


----------



## Jason King (2 Mar 2015)

Very nice its Looking great.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Mar 2015)

Hi Stu, Wonderful


----------



## Pedro Rosa (2 Mar 2015)

Stu, what moss are you using on the wood?
I'm using Tropica Spiky on the 300l with GREAT results and Tropica Taxiphyllum Barbieri on the 60l (still waiting to see how it'll come).

Pedro.


----------



## BBogdan (2 Mar 2015)

Wonderful layout , congrats !
I'm only dreaming to do something like this in the future. 

P.S. I'm hungry for more photos


----------



## Antoni (2 Mar 2015)

Nice one, Stu! That will be a winner


----------



## havok (2 Mar 2015)

Cant wait to see the progression on this one! been stock piling dragon rock waiting for my scape! Love the stuff


----------



## Mick.Dk (3 Mar 2015)

Looking forward to the "Spot the test-plant" part.................


----------



## banthaman.jm (9 Mar 2015)

Beautiful tank Stu, really nicely laid out. Looking forward to more pics


----------



## ADA (9 Mar 2015)

Updates!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian Murphy (10 Mar 2015)

Looking good stu


----------



## Vanish (10 Mar 2015)

I've really enjoyed this journal. Thanks for posting, it's this kind of thing that inspires us all.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Green (1 Apr 2015)

Hi stu,

Great scape as always stu, would be interested in your thoughts on the *Lighting*: 2 x Kessil A360w Tuna Sun. Whats the spread like,  are the par values very high?


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Apr 2015)

Mark Green said:


> Hi stu,
> 
> Great scape as always stu, would be interested in your thoughts on the *Lighting*: 2 x Kessil A360w Tuna Sun. Whats the spread like,  are the par values very high?



No idea on par values sorry as I don't have a meter. At the moment the spread is enough for the 120 and the hc on the front carpet is crawling which was my main concern about moving to LEDs. 

Some of the right back stems aren't growing as well  (left is fine)but I think that's due to my positioning of the lights and a lack of flow. That will be sorted soon with some new pics. 

Ive only been running a single Eheim experience 350 at the moment so need to add on my 350t.


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Apr 2015)

Ps. One of the test plants looks amazing for a small bush. You'll love it if it gets released


----------



## nayr88 (1 Apr 2015)

Looking really good stu! Can't imagine how much fun/stress it must be planting up and planning a tank this vast.  I was planing on using the Tropica fertiliser, do I need to use both or can I just go for the 'specialised' version which I was lead to believe has the same as the 'premium' but with other added fertilisers too, is this not the case?
Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Apr 2015)

Just


----------



## Mark Green (8 Apr 2015)

stuworrall said:


> Ps. One of the test plants looks amazing for a small bush. You'll love it if it gets released



Can you show any pictures of the test plants, would love to see. Im in need of a small bush for my current tank..



stuworrall said:


> No idea on par values sorry as I don't have a meter. At the moment the spread is enough for the 120 and the hc on the front carpet is crawling which was my main concern about moving to LEDs.
> 
> Some of the right back stems aren't growing as well  (left is fine)but I think that's due to my positioning of the lights and a lack of flow. That will be sorted soon with some new pics.
> 
> Ive only been running a single Eheim experience 350 at the moment so need to add on my 350t.



The reason I asked about the kessil is im looking for a new lighting system for my new 90cm*45*45. Currently im using arcadia 4 tube*25w only 60cm long, the spread on the sides is not great. 
From your great experience of using many lighting systems in the past, what would you say is the best from your experience.... So far...



Thx


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Apr 2015)

Sorry for the lack of updates folks.  Family and the two jobs getting in the way again!  Ill go through he questions above later and send replies.

Some updates

This was after a trim and re-filling the other week.  You can see on the pic below how the gaps in the carpet have filled up so Im really happy with how the kiss A360's are working at the moment as a few people had told me they wouldn't be enough on a 120cm 

Water change time... 120x45x45 #aquascape #ada #tropica #eheim by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


This is how its looking post trim last week.  Ill get up some bigger pics once I've edited them but this is a quick iPhone pic.  Its had another trim since then and the stems are less bumpy now at the back.  Ill be re adding some sand to the paths as I kept them low so they could be added to later.

At the moment Ive managed to run this on one eheim 350 experience and the skimmer.  Im really impressed with the Tropica diffuser that comes with the nano kit.  Ive been using on here since it started and its still kicking up micro mist bubbles without one clean.  Loads better than the ceramics Ive had in the past although it obviously doesn't look as nice as glass.

There are about 12 ottos and a few endler guppies in there at the moment.

120cm Aquascape.  It&#x27;s getting there...  @kessil a360w led grows a nice carpet. @Tropica plants. by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Apr 2015)

Looking goood Stu...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 Apr 2015)

Lovely scape mate.


----------



## Dantrasy (24 Apr 2015)

Great looking scape! A few more weeks and it will be ready for a comp


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Apr 2015)

Getting better every time I see this Scape


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Apr 2015)

Nice one Stu! Ceramic is not getting dirty probably because you have less lights on sides. But i still agree micro bubbles are lovely!

Can not wait for a better photo later on  Bring on that camera Stu!


----------



## Phil Edwards (24 Apr 2015)

That's gorgeous Stu!  How many L/hr does that filter put out and how's the flow working for you?  I'm working on redoing my 120x60x33 and am trying to figure out which outlet to use of the many I've got floating around.


----------



## The_Iceman (24 Apr 2015)

Awesome Stu!!! I'm jealous!!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Apr 2015)

thats a great looking scape stu, keep us posted on progress fella.

totally agree on the tropica diffuser, its been in my 60 since 28th Jan, no cleaning, still micro bubbles and very little algae


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Apr 2015)

Cheers everybody.  Its nice to be planting in something bigger than my usual with such good support from here 



Phil Edwards said:


> That's gorgeous Stu!  How many L/hr does that filter put out and how's the flow working for you?  I'm working on redoing my 120x60x33 and am trying to figure out which outlet to use of the many I've got floating around.


its 1050lphr so Im way behind the 10x rule but I have got the skimmer going as well. and I seem to have dropped lucky.  I have got a 350T to go on this but haven't had room in the cab yet as Ive got my Mini-M in there!  Ive been using the ahem outlets as it was quickest when I set it up.  I have got glass but have been doing so well with the plastic outlets I haven't got around to swapping them.



viktorlantos said:


> Nice one Stu! Ceramic is not getting dirty probably because you have less lights on sides. But i still agree micro bubbles are lovely!
> 
> Can not wait for a better photo later on  Bring on that camera Stu!


Good point Viktor.  Ive not used LED's before so am getting used to them.  I haven't had hardly any algae on the glass either which is probably due to the narrow beam.

Heres a closeup of one of the endlers

Endler Guppy in Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Apr 2015)

Hi Stu, Love the Endler Stunning colours


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Apr 2015)

Thanks   He's only temporary.  Trying to pick a shoal to go in there but undecided at the moment.  Have been thinking of Galaxy Rasbora, Blue Emperor Tetra, Boraras Brigittae, Lemon Tetra or something else?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Apr 2015)

Hi I Like the look of  Blue Emperor Tetra A shoal of them would look wicked


----------



## viktorlantos (26 Apr 2015)

The Murdannia Keisak looks fab with Ludwigia Palustris. I never had this combo, but look like their leaf size and shape works well together.
Murdannia is heavily neglected by the hobby unfortunately. Wonderful plant with a unique look. I love it!

Great shot Stu!


----------



## JamieB (26 Apr 2015)

The tank is stunning, truly inspirational. Keep it up, Stu.


----------



## Brian Murphy (26 Apr 2015)

Some good growth stu.  What is your lighting period and on/off with the Co2 and have you done any ph tests?


----------



## ADA (26 Apr 2015)

Looking great, can't really see the right path anymore which is giving a great balance, less symmetrical .


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 May 2015)

I got some fish!  50 odd Black Neons to make a nice shoal 

Got fish! Black neon shoal into the Tropica 120cm tank. by Stu Worrall, on Flickr



Brian Murphy said:


> Some good growth stu.  What is your lighting period and on/off with the Co2 and have you done any ph tests?


everything has been pretty fluid with this tank.  One main filter and the co2 has been on 24hrs.  Ive been turning the light on when I get in and off when I go to bed so its about 7 hours.  I don't test apart from a drop checker for the rough co2 level.



ADA said:


> Looking great, can't really see the right path anymore which is giving a great balance, less symmetrical .


Yep   It was never meant to be really visible as I had a scree slope idea for the right which changed slightly but I knew I didn't want soil mixing in the slope hence the sand.


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 May 2015)

a CRS in my other tank grazing on the surface

CRS Shrimp by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 May 2015)

Great photo! (as usual).
This one is coming along nicely. I really love how the plants are surrounding the hardscape. Great Natural feeling.


----------



## The_Iceman (19 May 2015)

Indeed a great shot! 
Arrangement of the hardscape, selection of plants + growth and maintenance really looks top notch!

Great work!


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Jun 2015)

sorry for the lack of updates with this.  Ive got some detail shots I need to edit and post so will get them up.

I managed to get my IAPLC photo in before the deadline and Ill also be putting this into the AGA if I dont forget like last year!  I was pretty pleased how it turned out in the end and its slightly different from these photos as I added more detail in the front to get rid of the big green expanse of carpet.  Growing stems so they are perfect for the shot with others that dont grow as fast is a pain but I think I got there in the end.

Some observations from this tank as its the first time Ive ventured into a 120cm wide and I did things a bit differently this time.


I had a quite open tank layout and managed to grow everything algae free (apart from the initial thread algae) with one main filter and a skimmer which quite surprised me (Eheim experience 350 and skim 350)
Ive run with dragon stone again which is pretty inert and had no BBA issues which I usually get.  Possibly due to the water hardnes being less that my last seiryu scape and the co2 on 24hr? (plus different lights)
I ran with the eheim green pipes as couldnt be bothered cleaning my glass ones!
I ran 24hr co2 through the tropica diffuser.  Im still getting micro bubbles out of this diffuser and without trying to be biased it really is an amzing little unit.
Ive moved to Kessil LED's which a few people said wouldnt grow a carpet and the 2 x a360w tuna suns wouldnt cover the 120cm x 45cm area.  They did!  Ive had a lush HC carpet which Ive had to trim weekly at the substrate as it was growing so fast.
Ive had hardly any glass algae to clean whereas with my ada solar 1 I was doing it weekly.  Ive put this down to the more focused beam of light not hitting the sides.
 
One thing I found when I did the final photo.  50 Black neon tetras isnt enough in this sized tank when they shoal!  It will be 75 or 100 for the next one but Ill need to cater with an extra filter probably.


----------



## Laurie Dear (17 Jun 2015)

Tank looks fab.  Look forward to your photography! 

Some interesting obs there. Glad you've had less algae issues with this tank. Always a morale booster! How come you ha 3 decided to leave co2 on 24 hrs? I'm fairly new and have heard you should turn on 1 - 2 hours before lights on and off 1 - 2 hours before lights off. Interested to know why the 24 hrs and how do you not gas your fish. If my understanding is correct, plants and fish use o2 at night. Would be good to hear why, so I can expand my knowledge! 

Cheers

Laurie


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Jun 2015)

Hi Laurie

The 24hr co2 has been done before by other people on here.  You have to ensure that the co2 isnt too high. ie I was running mine so I got green on the drop checker constantly and it never approched yellow. You also have to cater it to your fish and if you have any that dont like co2 in the tank then the 24hr wont be suitable for them.

The high biosmass of plants from day 1 wil also help as theyll give out o2 after the light cycle plus I had some surface ripple for o2 exchange.

You are absolutely right about the on early finish early as it primes the tank for lights on and doesnt unnecesarily add co2 at lights off when its not needed.  However you can get heavy up and down swings of co2 and Ph with this method which is lessened by going 24hr.  Those with chemist backgrounds will be able to elaborate better than me.

One thing to note is it wont suit everybody and if you have an inacurate needle valve its definitely not something to try.


----------



## Laurie Dear (17 Jun 2015)

stuworrall said:


> Hi Laurie
> 
> The 24hr co2 has been done before by other people on here.  You have to ensure that the co2 isnt too high. ie I was running mine so I got green on the drop checker constantly and it never approched yellow. You also have to cater it to your fish and if you have any that dont like co2 in the tank then the 24hr wont be suitable for them.
> 
> ...


Ah thank you stu. I have seen others do this method, I just haven't asked why until now. Thank you for that update of info. Makes sense with the high biomass load from day 1. 

Look forward to more updates in the future! 

Laurie


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Jun 2015)

Laurie Dear said:


> Ah thank you stu. I have seen others do this method, I just haven't asked why until now. Thank you for that update of info. Makes sense with the high biomass load from day 1.
> 
> Look forward to more updates in the future!
> 
> Laurie


No probs.  The final updates for this will be the detail shots, maybe a video and the final tank shot once the IAPLC results are released.

Unfortunatley this tank is coming down next week as Nordic Reef UK are sending me over an Innovative Marine SR-80 to try out 

I think it will be big redmoor wood and rocks/ferns in the next one


----------



## tim (11 Jul 2015)

Hiya stu, wondered if you could answer a quick question for me ref the tropica diffuser, I've just purchased one and on installation I'm getting lots of large bubbles coming from the unit around the seal, did yours give you any issues or was it plug and play so to speak.


----------



## alto (11 Jul 2015)

Not stu 
but somewhere in the directions it suggests to soak the membrane (ie the diffuser) for 24h before use ... I didn't & also noted the large bubbles, read the directions & just ignored my mistake - by morning it was just a fine mist escaping.

Likely it _is_ best to soak the membrane without pressure/CO2 but mine hasn't seemed to suffer any ill effects (though I did have a check valve "freeze up" - shop just gave me a new diffuser)


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Jul 2015)

also worth noting they seem to work better with the pressure turned down.


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Jul 2015)

Yet mine did the same. Large bubbles for the first day or two then fine mist. I also didn't read the instructions


----------



## tim (12 Jul 2015)

Thanks guys, should of read the instructions  has settled down over night and producing a nice fine micro bubble.


----------



## ajm83 (12 Jul 2015)

tim said:


> Hiya stu, wondered if you could answer a quick question for me ref the tropica diffuser, I've just purchased one and on installation I'm getting lots of large bubbles coming from the unit around the seal, did yours give you any issues or was it plug and play so to speak.


Took three or four days for mine to settle down.  Bubbles appeared to be coming out from the rubber seal . 

I also had to turn the pressure down a little bit. 

Is a really good diffuser though.  Really really fine mist from it.  Just wish it was bigger. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Jul 2015)

a little detail shot of my tank before the comp.

Frederic Fuss has put up a great thread on the Nordic Scapers group on Facebook and there are tons of details shots from this years IAPLC entries - https://www.facebook.com/groups/672957169445942/  Cant find a direct link to the post but this is the group.

120p Detail shot by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Aug 2015)

Just watched the iaplc show. now watching it on repeat. 

Congratulations Stu!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (30 Aug 2015)

Just saw the results posted on FB. Great tank!


----------



## Andy D (30 Aug 2015)

Great result!


----------



## Mark Green (30 Aug 2015)

Great result, you must be happy with the result back in the top 100


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Aug 2015)

Thanks everyone. Amazed with my placing and sooo pleased to be back in the top 100. Still aiming for the 27 though


----------



## parotet (30 Aug 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Aug 2015)

Stunner of a scape    Congratulations On your ranking


----------



## The_Iceman (30 Aug 2015)

There's a reason why this is called "Winning price"!

Colourful tank, great arrangement and a beautiful picture of it!
Well done!!!


----------



## Martin in Holland (30 Aug 2015)

Congratulations Stu....54 out of a growing number of contesters every year is massive impressive.


----------



## Sk3lly (30 Aug 2015)

Watched the results video this morning. In my opinion you should of placed higher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomecop (30 Aug 2015)

Grats.


----------



## Trebor127 (1 Sep 2015)

could I ask what you have used to make your water change device please?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (1 Sep 2015)

This man is the best 
Another great work!


----------



## flygja (2 Sep 2015)

Congratulations Stu!


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Sep 2015)

Thanks all. Got my certificate yesterday so that's three in total now but sad to see no signature from Amano this year with him passing.


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Sep 2015)

Trebor127 said:


> could I ask what you have used to make your water change device please?


It's a Hozelock hose pipe with a tap connector one end and an inlet pipe on the other


----------



## Mot (24 Sep 2015)

Congratulations Stu.  I've been a big fan of your tanks.


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Nov 2015)

Mot said:


> Congratulations Stu.  I've been a big fan of your tanks.


Thanks Mot, loving yours too 

a detail shot of the tank


----------



## JamieB (15 Nov 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Nov 2015)

Must have slept through this, I somehow missed all these developments...well done Stu


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Nov 2015)

Thanks both. 

Should have mentioned it got 13th on the eaplc 2015 too. Top ten next year


----------



## alto (15 Nov 2015)

Is this tank down now? (I think so)

if that's the last of the contests, it would be lovely to see ALOT more photos 

Congratulations on the well deserved placements


----------



## JBronsveld (15 Nov 2015)

Congratulations on a great tank!
Well deserved results


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Nov 2015)

alto said:


> Is this tank down now? (I think so)
> 
> if that's the last of the contests, it would be lovely to see ALOT more photos
> 
> Congratulations on the well deserved placements


Yep its down.  Currently have an empty Innovative Marine from Nordic Reef UK which Im scaping this week 

Yep there will be more photos put up soon


----------



## alto (16 Nov 2015)

Reef scaping?

or freshwater planted?


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Nov 2015)

alto said:


> Reef scaping?
> 
> or freshwater planted?


freshwater planted.  SR-80 with a rear sump and media basket for freshwater  - http://innovative-marine.com/nuvo-aquarium/sr-80.html


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Nov 2015)

Well deserved,well done Stu


----------



## alto (16 Nov 2015)

looking forward to the setup video ...

buuuuuuut do you need to get the tat's first?


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Nov 2015)

I think I'll leave the tats!


----------



## Alastair (17 Nov 2015)

Stu Worrall said:


> Thanks both.
> 
> Should have mentioned it got 13th on the eaplc 2015 too. Top ten next year


Congratulations stu very well deserved and scape looked amazing. Truly amazing.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (17 Nov 2015)

What is "tat"? confused...


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Nov 2015)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> What is "tat"? confused...


I think he meant the tattoos on the guy in the innovative marine video on the Sr-80 page.


----------



## alto (5 Nov 2016)

Stu Worrall said:


> freshwater planted.  SR-80 with a rear sump and media basket for freshwater  - http://innovative-marine.com/nuvo-aquarium/sr-80.html


this journals must be completed by now  

- I think you mentioned putting up photos awhile back


----------



## Dantrasy (17 Nov 2016)

Hi Stu!

Do you use a softbox or remote flash to take your pictures? How many do you use? Thanks.


----------

